# Not sure if I'm under feeding my puppy!



## HEY (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi,

Bobbie is 7 months old and recently been for her 6month check, the vet said she was a little underweight at around 6.7kg. The thing is I'm not sure if it's my fault as I don't know if I am feeding her enough. She has alpha sporting puppy food which she seems quite happy with. Her parents weren't very big so I'm expecting that she'll be fairly small anyway.

Can anyone give me any advice as to how much food she should be having? She has a morning and evening feed at the moment.

Thank you!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

If the vet tells you your pup is underweight, he/she isn't going by how big your dog will be fully grown but on the look and feel of your pup. Feed her more. They never tell you to feed your pup more unless she really needs it as they are mindful of the problems with overweight dogs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

